# 5 month old Black pearle



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)




----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

beautiful coat. pretty dog


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

So wheres your address again Matt???


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Super pretty! Super shiny...lol. Love her coat!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> So wheres your address again Matt???


123 get your own cool dogs lane!!!


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Beautiful girl, Matt. I love her intense eyes.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

good looking pearle


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Be still, my heart...........


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love the face and eyes, I always wanted an dog with Amber eyes..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

what a beautiful girl


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

She sure is gorgeous matt!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow Matt Pearle is beautiful ~!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OOOoooOO Very pretty girl!


----------

